# Dodo Juice Is Nothing To Do With Paul Dalton And Or Miracle Detail!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I would just like to inform everybody that I have no association with Dodo Juice is any shape or form, other than to test it on a few scrap panels to give my comments.

Therefore would people be kind enough, to refrain from associating my name and or Miracle Detail with Dodo juice, this applies to now and the future.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton.
Miracle Detail.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Whos been sending out the samples? I thought it was Miracle Agent?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes Miracle agent has been sending them out, its his wax.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

ah...I think people are assuming its yours because of him being your agent. This should clear it up.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Changed to a sticky Paul :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Paul, sorry I got it wrong too, I've amended my post and will make sure I don't do it again.

I do feel that maybe the original information on these waxes was not as clear and led to this confusion.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I must admit I was left in no doubt but either way they are great waxes :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought that the guy said Paul was helping to develop these waxes ... hmmm ... something's going on here?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RobDon said:


> I thought that the guy said Paul was helping to develop these waxes ... hmmm ... something's going on here?


Thats what i thought. maybe i have picked(or read) it wrong.

Anyway will you be bringing out a wax from yourself paul?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

yep sorry about that mate, i was under the imprsion you help fomulate it cos it was on your site (i cant remember where but some one put a link up) and you where supposedly the first to test. 

none the less i still want to try it:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

james b said:


> yep sorry about that mate, i was under the imprsion you help fomulate it cos it was on your site (i cant remember where but some one put a link up) and you where supposedly the first to test.
> 
> none the less i still want to try it:thumb:


The formulations have nothing to do with me, yes it was on my site for a few days, then a few things come to light.

Yes I have tested it, but I won't be using it in the future.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

paul000 said:


> then a few things come to light.


I wonder who will be the first to ask...


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I wonder who will be the first to ask...


You just did pretty much :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I must admit I thought it was your wax, before your better wax comes out.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

just want to try it out.....it did come across to me the same but hey.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah i thought i read in a thread somewhere that these weren't the range of premium waxes paul had been working on but they will come later and dodo juice was the first installment so to speak.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry, I am lost. Its a bit unusual for some one to need to disclaim a product!

As they say there is no smoke without fire ? 

I would like to understand what i am reading


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Whatever the reason is, I seem to have read that Paul is under contract to not advertise or promote other polishes than the expensive ones he already uses. If this is the issue then it will be unfair to push him any further for an explanation. If the polish/wax is not to his standards or falls short in some areas then it will also be unfair to expect Paul to state the reason in a public forum.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That's fair enough but he hasn't said he isn't allowed to disclose anymore information. If he does i am sure we will stop fishing for more info.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I think this post is the reason why people put the 2 together i know i did

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=305130&postcount=90


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I got the impression that Paul's name was being used to market the product, if it was without his permission then he's every right to be miffed.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

If the reason is streight up then i would be okay with it, its the mystery that throws me.

Legal position can be stated. I am just left smelling a rat


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

oooooh, this is like proper old wifey gossip - love it......:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

djohn said:


> Whatever the reason is, I seem to have read that Paul is under contract to not advertise or promote other polishes than the expensive ones he already uses. If this is the issue then it will be unfair to push him any further for an explanation. If the polish/wax is not to his standards or falls short in some areas then it will also be unfair to expect Paul to state the reason in a public forum.


I think you hit the nail on the head there m8 .......... which is fair enough


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

fordy said:


> I am just left smelling a rat


Each to their own :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

fordy said:


> I am just left smelling a rat


Paul is stating that he has nothing to do with the product, you are still gonna get the same waxes and still pay 30 quid.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

I fail to see if the issue is purely about promotion/ contract binding why a simple statement will shut me up.

Why the secrecy ? :wall:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

fordy said:


> I fail to see if the issue is purely about promotion/ contract binding why a simple statement will shut me up.
> 
> Why the secrecy ? :wall:


Dont be nosey :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree if there is information that paul doesn't want to/cannott make available then we should respect that but until then we are all curious.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Indeed i appreciate i am relatively new here. I just fail to grasp the concept of the truth to be so bad  

I may or may not have bought this product without this thread, maybe in the short time i have been on the site i have found it informative and useful, this thread seems to be contary to that


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> I got the impression that Paul's name was being used to market the product, if it was without his permission then he's every right to be miffed.


Spot on!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

come on lads dose it realy matter if its his or not or why his not using it?

if you try it and like it then use it if you dont then dont as with all products its personal preference. its not like there are not enough other good detailers trying it ok and giving there thoughts, and for the sorts of cars paul works on a £30 wax will most likly fall short of what is expected and what you get out of the Z and if i had a pot of Royale i would not be using much else:thumb: i would be waxing evey thing i own with it to get my moneys worth:lol:


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thats it, fine, simple, i am happy :thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

paul000 said:


> Spot on!


Nightmare Paul. Glad your putting people straight.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

paul000 said:


> Spot on!


Well that is just plain wrong. You can't use someones name/company/likeness to market something without their permission. That sort of thing normally ends up with court action.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm sorry too I was unsure then u said that u would ensure I got some of the first sale pots so I assumed it was your wax or you had something to do with it?! a bit fishy methinks!!

I still like it though but might not give my credit card details to get some more!

Pity u got sucked into it Paul!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i have to say i was under the impression it was a joint venture, in fact you gave me that impression with some of your posts, or are you in fact producing your own wax also ?, although non of my business i guess


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

The plot thickens!

Surely honesty is the way out of this confusion


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..where's everyone been buying it? It seems to be all over the forum and I can't imagine they were just the sample pots...


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

We are now nearly at 40 posts and still we are unclear ?

For gods sake just tell the truth, clear the confusion, if not i am sure a respected name will end up tarnished :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't think paul's name will end up tarnished because of this. He is respected because he is one of the countries best detailers. School yard psychology isn't the way to get more info.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Watson fetch me my pipe!!!!!

Listen guys there seems to have been a misunderstanding/hoodwinking whatever you want to call it... Its a pity as it seemed to be a good product and I feel that this it is not what everyone needs on this site. I have dealt with dodgy fekers before and believe me no good comes of it. 
It looks like the site has been taken for a ride and not all parties are innocent/guilty of this. I personally feel like some explanation is needed by miracle Agent and not just Paul to set things straight!

Sorry but its my 2p's worth.. Now where is my Victoria Concourse All is forgiven


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

182_blue said:


> i have to say i was under the impression it was a joint venture, in fact you gave me that impression with some of your posts, or are you in fact producing your own wax also ?, although non of my business i guess


Same here, till I saw the contract and press releases etc,

Yes I am currently working on my own wax.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

I think Paul's already said enough from his side. Maybe MA will respond when he is next on...


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Who cares! Paul has either never put his name to it or retracted his approval of the use of his name, Neither of which are really our business.

Things change, Paul has made his position clear and I am puzzled as to why Fordy feels the need to know all. I think Paul has been good enough to make a statement and sorted out the initial confusion.

(Not trying to have a go Fordy)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

D6 is right Paul u should not be the one having to straighten it all out... Where is Dom in all of this?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok Everyone Chill


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

I just wish to be told the truth :wall: 

I think the ongoing concern needs addressing, phycology or no.

I work on facts and sorry to say if someone needs to disclaim a product, i need to know the route of the problem, either its a contractual issue or a dishonest reference!

We are still no clearer! I do not wish to attack or defend any individual but as a customer i would like to know the truth as to what i may purchase.. fair isnt it ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's clear a few things up. I have never used Paul's name to promote products without his permission in the past. He just happened to take away the option of using his name to promote the products a few days ago; that is entirely up to him.

It is good to get the issue sorted before the waxes launch properly. Paul has been involved and I thank him for his assistance. He has simply chosen not to continue the assocation. As the person who created and disseminated the '4800 GBP car washer' news story about Paul, I should have perhaps been more cautious about his association with a 30 GBP wax, no matter how good. Paul isn't just about premium products, but superpremium products, so it is entirely fair for him to question his relationship with Dodo Juice and promote an even more expensive, even better wax, when it materialises. We wish him luck.

As for Dodo Juice, we stand entirely by the product. It is a great wax at a great price as we hope independent testing has shown. There are two sides to every story and we hope that products, not politics, will end up shaping the threads in this forum.

From now on, Miracle Agent will be inappropriate, so I will use another (Dodo related) log in. This should help clear up the confusion.

Finally, 'scrap panels' is being rather unkind to the product - and Paul's VR6 and van that they were attached to.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

miracle agent said:


> Finally, 'scrap panels' is being rather unkind to the product - and Paul's VR6 and van that they were attached to.


do we need to go any further?! I personally don't


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you. I truely will shut up :thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

fordy said:


> Thank you. I truely will shut up :thumb:


Can't fault your determination fordy :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think that is a good idea, we don't want to reduce these pair to exchanging insults/cheap remarks. 

At the end of the day this was a business arrangment that fell through, in the same way as hundreds do every day.

It has no reflection on the product.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

paul000 said:


> Same here, till I saw the contract and press releases etc,
> 
> Yes I am currently working on my own wax.


haha, in that case i look forward to a sample :thumb: LOL


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

I am kinda sad my post count just got so high on one thread. The truth was the important thing.

I am happy we are at a conclusion, it may be subject to debate between the parties but i am glad all readers know the story and can judge individuals and products on facts.

Thankyou to both parties for clearing this up before real damage could be done :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh i feel like a bit of a plonker as i pmd Paul to let him know my thoughts ,apologies Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

david g said:


> Oh i feel like a bit of a plonker as i pmd Paul to let him know my thoughts ,apologies Paul


how many of us did that!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Certainly is one way to p him off big style:wall:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> how many of us did that!


No apologies needed


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

at the end of the day all I want to know whether this wax is any good whether it comes from Paul dalton or Paul Daniels ( no offense intended) i really dont care and its a shame this topic has ended up like this, but whoever you are selling the Dodo juice when are you going to release it as i either want this or Pete's 53?:thumb:


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

I haven't tried the wax.

I just wanted to post in the same thread that Paul has posted in :wave:


----------



## cmcm3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wonder how this revelation will affect people's views of the product - it was the dog's twitcher yesterday when it was associated with the detailing god - I shall watch with interest...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

cmcm3 said:


> Wonder how this revelation will affect people's views of the product - it was the dog's twitcher yesterday when it was associated with the detailing god - I shall watch with interest...


Just thinking that myself, to many people get caught up in what goes on behind the scenes and forget about the products.


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

barber said:


> I haven't tried the wax.
> 
> I just wanted to post in the same thread that Paul has posted in :wave:


sorry just hat to quote that as it really did make me laugh out loud

and if the truth be know i just wanted to wave at paul as well :wave:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

From an earlier post.

Just to clarify, yes, a few green soft wax and yellow hard wax samples have been prepared and will be sent out in the not too distant future, but I am already running short of them. This is for pre-launch feedback, and the samples aren't in proper packaging etc. Some tweaks may be made before actual launch in mid to late April (the press release will come then!).

I would love to get free samples for every member of this forum, but sadly, expense and logistics means that only a few detailers may be able to try them before launch. Sorry. Please nominate yourself if particularly keen and I'll see what I can do. And as for the potential distributors who have approached either myself or Paul (you know who you are!), don't worry. Fully packaged samples are being prepared for you and will be in your hands soon.

In the meantime, a few quick facts:
- A range of soft and hard waxes under the Dodo Juice name.
- Price will be less than £30 for 250ml of wax (before detailer discount).
- *These won't be 'The Paul Dalton Waxes' but the precursors to them. These are premium specialist waxes, developed with Paul's help, but Paul's 'named' waxes will be superpremium and our anticipation is that they will perform even better. Even so, these should be comparable to competitive carnauba waxes costing many times as much.
- Developed and made in the UK to unique formulas by a leading wax chemist*.

But enough for now; this isn't meant to be an advertisement (I'll pay forum management for one of those later!) but it should clear things up a bit.

All the best,
MA

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25846&page=2


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Blimey!!!

Dodo's a good wax, period - used it on both the daily drivers and the results are impressive especially on the Clio (will sort some pics later). I'd be very upset if this product got slated if it's not associated with someone on those grounds alone and as already said the reasons behind Paul's decision to disassociate himself from Dodo are his business.

It's not stained any of my towels so far either  

In truth I'm not expecting much in the way of durability but on most paste waxes I don't care - it's all about da bling, innit?? :lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Hype is a terrible thing, & having PD associated with a detailing product is bound to help the hype train gain speed, he's the david beckham of the detailing world :lol: 

I mean look at AG, thats the queens favourite detailing product isnt it :lol: 

Just like get all Hyped up about the latest Nike trainers because they are associated with a famous artist etc  



Anyway, I'd still be interested in trying out a sample & giving an honest unbiased review, so it you can, many thanks :thumb: if not, no worries, I'm sure I'll invest anyway when its released. :car:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

This thread makes me laugh so much!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

ToLearn said:


> sorry just hat to quote that as it really did make me laugh out loud
> 
> and if the truth be know i just wanted to wave at paul as well :wave:


Sorry, this really made me laugh out loud!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Paul :wave:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ello Mister Dalton! :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

imho dojo juice isnt all that anyway not compared to 50/50 and p53


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Have I missed something? Has this placed been taken over by the local Women's Institute and stolen all your log in details?

Its not a bloody conspiracy, its wax. Jumping up and down to 'demand' explanations? Get over it for crying out loud.

Paul Dalton gets associated with something one way or another, and everyone turns it into a circus. Leave the bloke to just keep cracking out quality details.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

What's all that fuss about?
I want to have it because it' looking cool!:thumb: 
Can't wait to find out how it smells.

BTW: Who is Paul Dalton.....?











:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Only the best detailer in the world!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> Only the best detailer in the world!


Is he???


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Why didn't we have a "can of worms" smiley added to the new ones?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Why didn't we have a "can of worms" smiley added to the new ones?


:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Is he???


Depends who you ask I guess!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not this again.... ding ding round 20!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it can be agreed that Paul is the best known detailer in the world. As for outright best, that is a question that could never be answered as it is too subjective. There are others who produce just as good work as him as i'm sure many will testify.

It just comes down to opinion.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think it can be agreed that Paul is the best known detailer in the world.


I don't think there's any doubt about that and he's probably done more than anyone else to raise the profile of detailing worldwide.
As for being the BEST DETAILER, maybe not because I've heard that "Lucy" is very good.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

he is not the best... these albanian guys at the local BP are far far better..


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

After nearly 8 months................


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> After nearly 8 months................


yeah i thought this, it rmeinded me of that little britain sketch:

Margaret,.....Margaret..... MARGARET...."yes".

Who is Paul Dalton?

8 Months later...

"the best detailer in the world"


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Would be nice to have a conclusive statement agreed by both parties to finally put it to bed. 

Even if they hate each other I', sure they would both like this one out of the way once and for all!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Would be nice to have a conclusive statement agreed by both parties to finally put it to bed.
> 
> Even if they hate each other I', sure they would both like this one out of the way once and for all!


I think that as much information as is needed has been given, they had a business arrangment that went sour, (as do many). This should not detract from the dodo products or PDs reputation as a detailer.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think that as much information as is needed has been given, they had a business arrangment that went sour, (as do many). This should not detract from the dodo products or PDs reputation as a detailer.


Not disagreeing, I just mean that both sides have said what they said, and even if they hate each other it would probably be a good thing if they could agree a "public" version of events or some form of statement that clears it up so this thing stops coming back up.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Not disagreeing, I just mean that both sides have said what they said, and even if they hate each other it would probably be a good thing if they could agree a "public" version of events or some form of statement that clears it up so this thing stops coming back up.


Mite be difficult for PD to respond as his status on DW is "Banned"!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Not disagreeing, I just mean that both sides have said what they said, and even if they hate each other it would probably be a good thing if they could agree a "public" version of events or some form of statement that clears it up so this thing stops coming back up.


Yeah but the problem is one side will feel wronged because of X Y and Z. And the other will have a different take. Think of the last time you had an argument with the missus, could you both have agreed on a statment of who caused it and who was in the wrong?

After 8 months the best thing to do is just let it lie.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

We must have a new smilie for this type of event somewhere in the new database!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

so paul is linked with dodo eh :tumbleweed: 

:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> so paul is linked with dodo eh :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol:


Read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

YAWN! :spam:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> We must have a new smilie for this type of event somewhere in the new database!


:thumb:

We need king of smilies, Multipla Mick on the case :driver:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

why is he banned?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> why is he banned?


LOL, was thinking the same thing but didn't want to open yet another can of worms, i know there was all that fuss with "lucy", but after that one of the mods said that he wasn't banned.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Read the thread from the beginning.


Was a joke !

Never mind :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Was a joke !
> 
> Never mind :wall:


Sorry mate with you only joining in november 2007 it isn't unreasonable for you not to have known about this.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

still says "banned" under his name


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Epoch said:


> We must have a new smilie for this type of event somewhere in the new database!


Need a popcorn one 

As for the feeling wronged bit, I do know what you mean. Arguments with the misses, nope can't say I do presently, however having gone out with an Indian lass for a while even Yes dear didn't work :lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Sorry mate with you only joining in november 2007 it isn't unreasonable for you not to have known about this.


didn't till now to be honest - but there is certainly a can of worms opened about it now !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps i think this thread has seen its course now !


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps i think this thread has seen its course now !


:thumb: :thumb:

yeah....its like groundhog day.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps i think this thread has seen its course now !


I feel a padlock coming on...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Is silence the best response to these threads? Does it merely fuel the gossip or does it help prevent it?

I am not sure of the answer. After 8 months, bygones should be bygones but some people don't see it that way. That's just their nature.

The simple fact is that I feel I have been wronged and unfairly portrayed in my business dealings with Paul, and he feels that he has been wronged and is the victim instead.

Difference of opinion.

Time to move on.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Perhaps a good note to end this thread on and lock it?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

To coin a well known phrase - let sleeping dogs lie.
Time to give this thread, and any and all curiosity about Paul and Dodo's falling out/difference of opinions last rites........







Amen!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Agreed i think it would be good if the next mod to view this thread would lock it.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Agreed...lock it


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> still says "banned" under his name


 He wasn't banned. Paul requested that his account be suspended (that's what he said over at Autopia).


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course. That must have been it.


----------

